# what do you use to package your soaps?



## CaliChan (May 13, 2013)

how does every one package their soaps?
I know that theres the cigar bands and the shrink wrap but what has worked best for you?


----------



## christinak (May 13, 2013)

I use Kraft tape, it works like a charm   You can see them on my facebook link...I have tons of pics!


----------



## lsg (May 13, 2013)

I use boxes and cigar band labels around the box.  I make my own cigar band labels using Printmaster.


----------



## Marilyna (May 13, 2013)

I use an adhesive label directly on the soap, then place in little cello bag.


----------



## chicklet (May 13, 2013)

I bought organza bags to use, then decided that I could make them a lot cheaper, so now I'm making my own.  I ordered the organza and ribbons from Gifts International http://www.giftsintl-us.com/. Making the drawstring bags is a little time consuming (okay, a LOT), so I'm thinking about just making plain little organza bags that are tied shut with the ribbon.  I may stick with the drawstring bags, though, cause the soap looks so good in them!  What I really need to do is retire from my *real* job (you know, the one that pays the bills) so I have more time to devote to what I *really* want to do.


----------



## Mommysoaper (May 13, 2013)

I currently am wrapping my soaps in muslin fabric and then using kraft paper labels.  The muslin allows the soap to breathe and if the soap shrinks a bit after packaging, I can always re-wrap.  I have a pic in this link:

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/f22/my-bb-swap-soap-33792/index2.html


----------



## Lotus (May 15, 2013)

I sew little draw string bags out of muslin. It is time consuming if you sew them by hand. It takes me about 20 minutes to make one by hand, but I like to do it. By machine, I can make one in under 5 mins.


----------



## MaryJeanUK (May 15, 2013)

*Soap Wrapping*

What I do with my big bars is to first wrap wax paper around the bar, then brown kraft paper which I use PVC glue to fasten down.  I then do a wrap around bamboo paper (which I use a laser printer on).

My little sample bars are simpler, they're wrapped with wax paper then the bamboo paper.

Hope this helps...:-D


----------



## huffychick (May 21, 2013)

I haven't tried any other packaging yet, but I'm using saran wrap and making my own cigar bands with 100% recycled paper and using my own printed sticker labels to keep the cigar bands on.  I'd like to try a more efficient and cleaner packaging that's clear and thin so you can still see and smell the soaps. any suggestions?


----------



## Forsenuf (May 24, 2013)

I use cardboard boxes with a hole on one side, and labels that I print myself. The boxes cost a little more than the other methods, but they offer several advantages that I'm willing to pay for:
Easy to package and customize
Unified display no matter what shape of soap I make
Never fall off or get wrinkly
Protect the soap if I drop it or mail it
Retailers like that they stand by themselves on a shelf
Made from recycled material & fully recyclable


----------



## 100%Natural (May 24, 2013)

For regular bars I use black cigar bands with white labels on the front and back.  The contrast with the black and white seems to catch people's eye.  I also use muslin bags for what I call 'goody bags' that I put guest size bars in and then attach a black hang tag with white labels.  For small gift sets I use organza bags so you can see exactly what you're getting - no need for tagging those ones which is great!


----------



## onugs (Jul 1, 2013)

@Forsenuf
Where do you get the boxes?


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 7, 2013)

I have a shrink wrap that's biodegradeable and on a roll and folded in the middle so u just slide your soap between and cut. Love it. Used it for 2 years with m&p and its even better with cp.


----------



## Ann Marie (Jul 25, 2013)

> I have a shrink wrap that's biodegradeable and on a roll and folded in the middle so u just slide your soap between and cut. Love it. Used it for 2 years with m&p and its even better with cp.


 
Just wondering...where did you get this shrink wrap and what are the measurements? thanks


----------



## savonierre (Jul 25, 2013)

I use white or black kraft boxes for some orders and most wholesale orders get shrink wrapped with the label on the back.


----------



## Forsenuf (Jul 26, 2013)

onugs said:


> @Forsenuf
> Where do you get the boxes?



Sorry to be so long in getting back- I've used a few different boxes. I started with boxes from The Scent Works, then Wholesale Supplies Plus (which I still have a load of if anybody's interested- look for my shop on Etsy), and now I'm using some custom printed boxes I ordered direct from the Jinguan Printing Company in China.


----------



## PinkCupcake (Jul 26, 2013)

*Question about your labels*



christinak said:


> I use Kraft tape, it works like a charm  You can see them on my facebook link...I have tons of pics!


 
I love the pictures on your facebook page! You have some beautiful soaps! And I really do like your labels. But how do you get the print on them? Is it stamped on?


----------



## azimuth (Aug 14, 2013)

I make my own cigar bands and stick an oval label on the middle


----------

